# How do you squat B.C. winter w/out getting soaked?



## Zanzae (Dec 9, 2007)

hey,

I'm thinking of squatting in B.C. during rainy season, and my ideas for squatting are:

- tree platform, with a tarp overtop (some of my friends did this before, and perhaps can explain how?)
- one of those zipper-up hammock things, with a tarp overtop

then there's also the finding an abandoned house in the city type deal too

I guess I don't even know HOW rainy it actually gets...I've heard it's different in different parts of B.C. ...I'm likely going to be on vancouver Island - Victoria? Tofino? or one of the small islands - Cortes? Thetis?

Any recommendations for squats? I'm assuming a tent will get totally soaked through the bottom.


----------



## finn (Dec 9, 2007)

Put pallets under your tent and maybe some plywood if you want a proper floor, and also a tarp over your tent, because tents aren't designed to be used all that much.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 18, 2007)

Tents like said are not really meant for constant use and the weather sure can break one down fast if not looked after with constant care/cleaning.. 

Use google and look up winter survival shelters (although most will only be intended for short term as well)

Abandoned places can be good but its easy to draw unwanted attention in the winter so if you find something suitable be careful leaving trails from foot prints etc.. 

I am actually heading to BC from Ontario very shortly plan is to fly in for Christmas or be there in around new years at the latest.. However I am heading into the Kelowna/Vernon area in the hopes and search of work. 
I am planning on whatever it takes to survive while hunting so whether it be a Shelter/Hostel or Squatting..

When I made a westward trip on foot about 7 years ago I had a pack and sleeping bag.. By Nov I was sleeping along side the assiniboine river in Manitoba. Too keep most the snow off I slept under some low ceadar type hedges lining a fence near the park and emptied my clothes from the pack into the bag for extra 
warmth. 

I spent some time working and traveling my way around, it was almost spring when I had decided to leave Calgary where I had been helping a guy build a house for a few weeks. I then bought a small dome tent to add to my things and headed into the Mountains through Banff. Having a tent was a blessing during that trek for sure. By the time I reached the truck stop in Golden a trucker offered me a lift and took me into Kelowna where I then tented a few weeks up near the Dog Park. It had actually been spotted when I was out and about one day and I came back to see a bright orange sticker on it asking me to remove it within 24hours or it would be "towed" lol

Anyhow Survival this time of year can be done easily enough if you are resourceful and seasoned enough to handle the elements. But then again if not, you soon will be.


----------



## Zanzae (Dec 23, 2007)

sweet, so far I've acquired a string hammock, a big plasticy poncho (which I'm going to sew a hood onto) a canvas-like jacket, and rainboots. 

I'm currently living in a cabin in ontario, where 'tis snowy, so I've got some snow gear (though I sleep in a semi-indoors environment) which is good for staying warm when I'm out in B.C. ...thinking of making some fabric (flannel perhaps, if I can find some) liners for my rain boots.

I've got a tarp to put overtop of the hammock...but I wonder if that will soak through after a while, too...I think I'm also going to grab a tarp to use as part of a rainwater collection system. Might bring a small tent too...someone I know has a teeny one-person..which kinda fits me when I'm curled up. 

(I'm trying to be minimalistic, but have a lot of access to free stuff in Ontario, that I might not in B.C. But now I just signed up for school via correspondence, so I've got 2 textbooks and a workbook, writing utencils, and all of that. At least I know a place where I can stash some stuff in B.C.)

thanks for the input peoples!


----------



## Clean (May 5, 2008)

those big military ponchos are good. They reach down to bout your mid calf and are big enough to fit over a pack as well.


----------



## skunkpit (May 5, 2008)

tents are designed to kill people..


----------



## wokofshame (May 6, 2008)

:twisted: Fuck the PNW in winter. i'm sick of that shit and you will never see me back when i can just go to the desert or mexico. sorry. no advice.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2008)

wrong section. moved to squatting and alternative living.


----------

